# Fertilised but failed to divide



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi

I was just wondering if anyone has had the situation where their eggs have fertilised but failed to divide and then gone on to have another cycle with eggs fertilising and successfully dividing?

Amanda xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Yep me! (I know I am barging into the over 40s section but HTH)

first cycle 6 eggs one fert no division!

Please look at my profile and take heart from it. xxx

maybe get a second opinion hon.


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks EBW1969, that really does help to give me some hope and your bfp also shows that sometimes the experts don't always get it right and it is possible to succeed when the odds are against us

Amanda xx


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Amanda

I just wanted to reply cause were kinda in the same boat , I had 6 eggs but only 1 fert & didn't go on to devide . After the follow up my consultants sent me a letter saying ,we thinks it's your eggs & the best thing would be d/o, but if not lets try & get more eggs........  . We have a consultation at the end of march at the lister now , which have a much better rate for older women with my own eggs!

So if you can try again , good luck

                                          mistygirl xx


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Mistygirl

Just wante to send you lots of       for your consultaion at the Lister next week. I've had a look at their website and they seem very good. I would be very interested to hear how you get on with them if you don't mind letting me know

Amanda xx


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Thankx Amanda

                  I've heard good things about the lister ,so here's hoping.

I'll be in touch soon.

                            mistygirl xx


----------

